# 2 x Tetratec EX1200 or JBL e1501?



## geoffr (3 Jan 2013)

I have decided to get 2 filters for my 240l tank (when I get it) but am currently in a dilemma as to whether to use Zooplus.de to get 2 x JBL e1501s for around £195 or get 2 x Tetratec EX1200s for £145. Whilst my heart says stick with the JBL's my wallet (and most probably the wife!) will say the Tetratecs.

Has anyone used both to help me make my mind up?

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2013)

There has been quite some issues reported with the EX1200 leaking, not sure if that still applies to new models, I have not used one myself, but the JBL I have the e1500 and its been the best filter I have owned so far, easy to clean, easy to prime, just works!


----------



## Alastair (3 Jan 2013)

I've used both jbl and tetratecs and never had any problem with either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jan 2013)

The leakage issue was with older models of the EX1200 and Tetra replaced any heads that had problems in any case. Having said that I would choose JBL over Tetratec any day.  Especially the e1501 which has very low energy consumption.


----------



## geoffr (3 Jan 2013)

It's looking like JBL at the moment then!


----------



## critch (3 Jan 2013)

i run an ehiem 2113 & a tetratech 1200, on my 220ltr, i love the flow on it but its a mare to clean and prime afterwards,
compared to my other ehime's and aquis 700 i run on my oher tanks,
i just dont like the way the taps connect ontop, and the big blue button  ontop sticks after many years of use n abuse,


----------



## Alastair (3 Jan 2013)

I was actually trying to find the jbl filters on zooplus.de and can't seem to find them anymore. Where have you seen them?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> I was actually trying to find the jbl filters on zooplus.de and can't seem to find them anymore. Where have you seen them??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try here... 

JBL Innenfilter, Aussenfilter und Pumpen günstig kaufen bei zooplus


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2013)

critch said:


> i love the flow on it but its a mare to clean and prime afterwards,


You will have none of these issues with the JBL


----------



## critch (3 Jan 2013)

think that says it all really.. ^^^^


----------



## geoffr (4 Jan 2013)

I think you have all made up my mind....JBL it is!


----------



## mlgt (5 Jan 2013)

Good choice. I have 2 jbl e1500 and they are great filters. Running 2 means you only need to do a alternative filter clean every 2-3 month.


----------

